# Flies



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Been tying a little bit on a new Renzetti Traveler. Its a huge step up from my last one and tying is much more enjoyable. Here are some of the results.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice job Tom. Vice and flies look great.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks good Tom!  Are you tying multiples of the same pattern, or just one off's? I only ask because of the variety in the picture.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

lookin' good! I see yer putting those long shank circles to work now.  

I think those estaz crabby/shrimpy looking things will be the ticket for the redfly shindig.


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

Those flies look great!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words. There is a mix of one off flies and some that I am starting to make duplicates.. I have made a few of the Cave's Wobbler and my take on the Borski critter. The oversized Seaducers are easy and fun so I make different colors. The ones I have made so far are huge. I need to start shrinking them. 



This is a real Caves Wobbler









Here is a Borski Critter









Commercial Seaducer


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

Great looking flies! That Renzetti is a great vise, may have to upgrade my Griffin!


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

nice lookin flies Tom


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Tom. Will you post a step by step for that Borski critter?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Tom. Will you post a step by step for that Borski critter?


Sure. Give me a day or two.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > Tom. Will you post a step by step for that Borski critter?
> 
> 
> Sure. Give me a day or two.


That long???


----------



## tailgator (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice flies. I may try tying one of these days.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Tom. Will you post a step by step for that Borski critter?


Hey Arron,

It finally hit me when Jan put up the how to section with your post. I realized now that I posted the wrong fly when I called it a borski critter. 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1214014969


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > Tom. Will you post a step by step for that Borski critter?
> 
> 
> Hey Arron,
> ...


No. You had it right. The Kimura Shrimp is a variation on the Borski Critter, but the pic you showed was the Borski Critter in the flesh.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm afraid to buy a really nice vise. I might feel the obligation to tie flies when I should be sleeping or fishing.  I like the Cave Wobbler in the flooded grass.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> I'm afraid to buy a really nice vise. I might feel the obligation to tie flies when I should be sleeping or fishing.  I like the Cave Wobbler in the flooded grass.


Have no fear..........come to the dark side ;D


----------

